

Viacom sues Cablevision over iPad streaming - username3
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/06/23/us-viacom-cablevision-idUSTRE75M4XD20110623

======
username3
While _Viacom And Time Warner Take A Break From Legal Battle Over TV On iPads_
[http://paidcontent.org/article/419-viacom-and-time-warner-
ta...](http://paidcontent.org/article/419-viacom-and-time-warner-take-a-break-
from-legal-battle-over-tv-on-ipads/)

